# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Commission:  Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun ("FTT" Classic Module)

## jgibson1

Hi all,

Title says it all:

* RPG Battlemap for the FTT original module.  The original "blue" map is not up to current standard to be used as digital battlemap
* All primary levels of the dungeon, plus the Temple exterior area(s)
* Would prefer some aesthetic touches, but does not have to be veritable work of art.  Up to you!
* No problem with it being share generally, or with the community.

Amazingly, I cannot see that this has been done anywhere with my intermediate level Search Engine skills.

Willing to pay for the work!

Let me know if you'd like to discuss

Cheers,

-Jeff

----------


## XploringMap

Hello Jeff

I am interested in your project, you can see my portfolio here
https://xploringmap.wixsite.com/home

you can contact me here: xploringmap@gmal.com

----------


## Tiana

Well, I found a slight upgrade. https://www.patreon.com/posts/temple-of-22443713

You want this set of maps, but better, yeah? https://thegaeleanchronicles.obsidia...e-of-tharizdun

Except in modern battlemap style?

Behold, some battlemaps I made. If you like, well, reach out and I'll help you out with these re-envisioned maps!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jacob H

Hello, I am interested in helping you with your mapping needs, as I mainly do battle-maps!
please feel free to email me at 
JacobH@RPGEssentials.com

----------


## Sapiento

Hi, I'm interested. You can find examples of my work in my signature below!

----------


## Maccwar

Did anything ever come of this? I would really like to get VTT maps for this module.

----------


## Tiana

> Did anything ever come of this? I would really like to get VTT maps for this module.


Yes, this commission is complete. I have contacted you to see if you'd like to acquire it.

----------

